# I made a website for my dog



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I found a place where I could make a website for free and even upload pictures. I made my own website called Main - Smokey German Shepherds

check it out.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Hrmm. I was poking around today wondering if there were any good free hosting sites left. I have the skill to build webpages, but no content to put up so it was more to sate my curiosity.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

definitely i love the .webs website, it's very easy to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, after looking at yours I signed up for one to just to see how well it worked. I like that besides the templates you can customize the headers and backgrounds as well. Very good photo hosting really, much quicker uploading than a lot of places (and I'm on dial-up so that says a lot!)


----------

